# HK P30 Variants



## cruiser (Jun 4, 2011)

I have been looking at the HK P30 variants. V1 and V2 are dao with different trigger pulls form what I have read. V3 is da/sa with a decocker. Why is v2 much more expensive than v1 and v3?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

P30 V2 is discontinued. As far as I know, the only difference was in the springs. The P30 V2 sold poorly, so they discontinued it and went with only the P30 V1 and the P30 V3. If you wants the V2 you would have to buy a V1 and have HK convert the springs - (or do it yourself)

Price variations are pretty difficult to explain once a model is discontinued.


----------

